# [gelöst]Rechteproblem bzgl. portage nach Neuinstallation

## CaptainHero

Ich habe mein System neu aufgesetzt, dabei make.conf und /etc/portage/package.* übernommen, und bin nun mit folgendem Problem konfrontiert:

```
emerge --pretend eix

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 29, in <module>

    import _emerge

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 35, in <module>

    import _emerge.help

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/help.py", line 7, in <module>

    from portage.output import bold, turquoise, green

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/output.py", line 240, in <module>

    writemsg("Permission denied: '%s'\n" % str(e), noiselevel=-1)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 29, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 107, in _get_target

    _unregister_module_proxy(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 58, in _unregister_module_proxy

    object.__getattribute__(proxy, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 103, in _get_target

    target = getattr(sys.modules[name], attr_name)

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'bold'
```

Das Problem tritt bei allen portage tools auf:

```
equery u eix

Permission denied: '/etc/portage/modules'
```

Ich bin in der Gruppe portage:

```
id

uid=1000(rw) gid=1002(rw) Gruppen=7(lp),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),35(games),100(users),250(portage),1002(rw),1004(polkituser),1006(plugdev),1007(cdemu)
```

Mit root Rechten funktioniert alles wie es soll, jedoch konnte die Befehle bei meinem vorherigen System mit eigenen Rechten ausführen.

```
sudo emerge --info                                                                        

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================                                       

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4600+-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                                                                  

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 Jan 2010 09:15:01 +0000                                                      

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2                                                                          

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                              

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                            

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                             

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                      

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                                   

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                             

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                             

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                          

ABI="amd64"                                                                                             

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                      

ALSA_CARDS="emu20k1"                                                                                    

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"                       

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                                                                  

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                            

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"                                                                                      

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                         

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"                                                                              

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"                                                                                  

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -O2 -pipe"                                                                 

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                                       

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                       

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                           

CLEAN_DELAY="5"                                                                                         

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                         

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                 

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                           

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -O2 -pipe"                                                               

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                                     

DISPLAY=":0.0"                                                                                          

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                        

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                           

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v"                                                                                

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"                                                                               

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                  

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                  

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                            

GDK_USE_XFT="1"                                                                                         

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                                                                                               

HG="/usr/bin/hg"                                                                                        

HOME="/home/rw"                                                                                         

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info"                                                                            

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"                                                                                   

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                          

LANG="de_DE@euro"                                                                                       

LANGUAGE=""                                                                                             

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"                     

LC_COLLATE="C"                                                                                          

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                       

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                               

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                                  

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                              

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                                    

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"                                                                               

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"                                                                                      

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"                                                                                    

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"                                                                                  

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"                                                                                  

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                                      

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"                                                                                 

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                            

LOGNAME="root"                                                                                          

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"      

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                          

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"                           

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"                                                                               

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                            

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                                            

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"                           

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                                           

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"                                                                                 

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                                   

PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin"                            

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                          

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"                                   

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                                        

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"                                                               

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                                  

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                  

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                       

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                                

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error info"                                                              

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                               

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                               

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                             

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo:log,warn,error,info  save:log,warn,error,info syslog:error"                   

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                                  

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                                    

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                       

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                                    

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                                    

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"                                                               

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                  

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"                                                                               

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                               

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                                     

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                             

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                  

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"                       

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"                                                     

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""              

ROOT="/"                                                                                                

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4"                                              

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                               

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"                                                                                   

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                                       

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"                                                             

SUDO_COMMAND="/usr/bin/emerge --info"                                                                   

SUDO_GID="1002"                                                                                         

SUDO_UID="1000"                                                                                         

SUDO_USER="rw"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 audiofile bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal iconv imagemagick ipod java java6 javascript jpeg kde kipi lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline reflection scanner sdl session smp speex spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis webkit x264 xft xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu20k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"
```

Das ganze ist ja offensichtlich ein Rechte Problem nur weiß ich echt nicht, wie ich es lösen sollte. Hat das eventuell auch etwas mit Python zu tun?Last edited by CaptainHero on Mon Jan 18, 2010 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Bist du in der Gruppe "portage"?

Eigentlich sollte --pretend auch ohne funktionieren, glaubst du nicht eher das da noch was anderes im Argen liegt?

mal eine neuere Version von portage probieren. (2.2 funktioniert stabil)

----------

## mv

 *CaptainHero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery u eix
> 
> ...

 

Was sagt denn 

```
ls -ld / /etc /etc/portage /etc/portage/modules
```

----------

## Necoro

 *CaptainHero wrote:*   

> Ich habe mein System neu aufgesetzt, dabei make.conf und /etc/portage/package.* übernommen, und bin nun mit folgendem Problem konfrontiert:
> 
> ```
> emerge --pretend eix
> 
> ...

 

Nun ... es gilt wieder mal: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Oder anders ausgedrückt, was lässt dich hier auch nur ansatzweise auf Rechteprobleme hindenken? Ich würde eher sagen: Entweder kaputte Portage-Version -- oder mehrere parallel installiert (weil wieder irgendwas händisch rumgespielt oder so), die sich im Systempath überschreiben. Geht denn 

```
from portage.output import bold, turquoise, green
```

 ?

/Edit sagt: Da mag doch was mit dem Permission-Problem dran sein. Er kann scheinbar /etc/portage/color.map nicht lesen. Ich würde daher tippen: Ungenügende Rechte auf /etc/portage ? (Nochmal als Hinweis: Man braucht execute-Rechte (+x) um in ein Verzeichnis hinabsteigen zu können).

----------

## CaptainHero

So, gelöst. Ich war in der Gruppe "portage", das Ganze war ein im Endeffekt ein simples Rechteproblem mit /etc/portage.

Danke an alle für die Hilfe.

----------

